# Holiday pictures



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Just some holiday pics


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Just a few more pictures


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks like they had a great time


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you - but we need more!
Remember last year - excited about Ozzy coming home and so scared for him when he was sick....
I love the pic of parrot Ozgood


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Great pics, I love little (big) ozzy peeping around willow & jake all pooped out - he looks like he's had enough x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi it's just so unbelievable. He is 25 pounds of love.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

The babies look like they had a great time Love the wrapping paper all over the place


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love Willow on top of the keyboard


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Love Willow on top of the keyboard


She was sending me a message.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha ha! All great pictures - I love the daring look in Ozzy eye with his green ball and Jake's softy eye with his and of course Willow table surfing, fab!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh they are lovely, lovely pictures! your dogs look gorgeous as always, always makes me want to snuggle up with them, just had to look up a converter as I though maybe Ozzy was about Dudley's size now, but still a little less, Dudley's av weight is between 29 and 30 pounds! still less than Christines 2 though.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

So great to see the poos at Christmas time!! Each time I see pictures of them I just want to kiss noses and snuggle!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous pics of gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous poos! 

I didn't want them to end! More please


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lol Ruth since you asked...


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Fantastic - but Willow looks soooooo tiny next to big boy Ozgood, we need a historic picture where he looked tiny next to her!
Love the shot of the boys rushing to see what the girls have discovered!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Brilliant! Thank you!

Look at teeny Willow


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I was going to say the same as marzi - how oz and jake think they are missing out on something with penny & willow.
And willow does look extra small next to big boy oz - can you please post a reverse shot??
Willow looking huge next to oz??  x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

It was a year ago this week my tiny baby came home.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

And some more. He is so big now I can't get over it.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

You grew him well Donna! He made up for it!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh he was such a funny little thing with his spiky hair and shaky legs - but wow what a big handsome chap he is now - you need a bigger table


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Great pics Donna - I could look at them forever!!
Love the window comparison - that's amazing in such a short space of time.
Love jake oblivious to scrappy little oz & almost sitting on him!
And that is a very cute pic wearing his teams colours!!
You all did do amazing with him - he's a lovely whopper!! X


----------

